# Ring Around the Rosie



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

My little girl is getting so big!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

She's adorable!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

GreenMountainNigerians said:


> She's adorable!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Thanks! She looks kinda like the goat in your avatar lol.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

aw -how cute - needs kisses on her little nose


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

mayia97420 said:


> aw -how cute - needs kisses on her little nose


Yes we spoil her with love and she is the sweetest little girl.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is adorable.


----------



## Pygmygoatluver (Feb 26, 2013)

Aww I love the little spot on her nose!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Pygmygoatluver said:


> Aww I love the little spot on her nose!


Thank you! My 6 year old daughter always says "I love her little nose! It's so cute" She likes to give her kisses.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

So cute.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Rosie! Taken early December. This is HER tire! When I go outside she is usually sanding on it looking towards the front door waiting for me to come see her :lol:


----------

